# Apistogramma or German Blue Ram?



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

well dont get me wrong they are both very interesting, smart, and colorful fish. However, I am leaned toward apistos. They seem to have a more unique color. There seems to be more fish with a blue color rather than and gold, oragnge and red. In my experience, I have had Rams being more sensative but then again apistos can be too. It really is an opinion. Which color do you like the most, what shape do like the most, and what personality you like the most. I'm glad you are at leat looking into one of these great fish. go team apisto.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Get both! Set up a tank for each!


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I keep GBR as well as apistogramma caucatoides (in different tanks). I guess it depends on your goals. What are you looking for? A nice display fish? a breeding project?

Your choice of rams is a bit limited. You've got the standard German Blue Ram, the electric blue ram and the golden ram (as well as baloon and long finned). While on the other hand there are a ton of different types of apistos many of which can be quite stunning.

If I absolutely had to choose between one or the other it would depend on what stock I could pick from. Rams can be very very sensitive and I had no luck keeping them until I found a local breeder with good stock. Any ram I've ever purchased from LFS died within a few months max. Now I guess thats not a fair comparison as I have never purchased an apisto at a LFS but only from breeders directly; so maybe I'd face the same problem with an apisto from a LFS.


While talking about good stock, I've heard good things about Yunite on aquabid (and maybe their own site?) who breeds GBR. Ted Judy sometimes carries GBR and apistos on his site. I recently got 6 GBR from him and have 2 remaining after a few months. Not a great survival rate but the 2 I currently have seem like they are very healthy fish. I have also purchased apistos from him and those too are great fish (lost 2 due to a mechanical error coupled with user error on my part). I cant remember the users name on this site (maybe ertyjr?), but he runs a website called cichlid gardens I believe and breeds apistos. Guy on youtube under the name Pauls Planted Aquariums also breeds apistos and I had some of his in the past that did very well (again until I lost a few due to an error solely due to my own self).


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Bolivian rams are very nice fish too. Bigger and less sensitive than GBRs.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

Are these your first dwarf cichlids? If so I would definitely go with Apistos. They are both wonderful fish. Overall I would say that Apistos are much easier. While both can be sensitive blue rams are more sensitive and their temp requirements will limit possible tankmates more. When I kept blue rams they were more aggressive towards tankmates as I now have apistos and have seen zero aggression from them other than a little towards each other. I just got some females though but no breeding has started yet so that can change. The blue rams seemed to be sometime be real jerks to tankmates, but never actually hurt anything.

Personality wise they are both great. When I had the blue rams they would swim right up to my fingers and sometimes rub up against them. My male apisto has a similar personality and always rushes to the front of the tank when I get close but is a little more standoffish when I put my finger in the tank which is fine.

They are both beautiful fish but as mentioned before there is a little more variety in looks with the apistos and from what I've read and heard they are much easier to breed. (at least if you actually want survivors)

I don't think you can go wrong either way as they are both great fish. Also I don't know if you have looked into getting either fish, but the blue rams are going to be much easier to get and there is a good chance you might have to order the apistos.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

if you can get good stock, get both
its all about finding good stock


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

brooksie321 said:


> Get both! Set up a tank for each!



This is why this hobby kills me!!


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

RugburnTanks said:


> This is why this hobby kills me!!


Whys that?


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

brooksie321 said:


> Whys that?


I want a tank for everything!


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

How big of a tank? Are you wanting pairs to breed? Why not one of each?


----------



## jackmerius27 (Oct 23, 2015)

I only have a 20


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

I would chose one with that size and get him a female. (Like others said, go with apistogrammas)


----------

